# Retrofit Bench to replace Captains Chairs? Possible?



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

So,

We are looking for a really low mileage ultra well kept 2019 SEL Premium replacement for our 2012 Mazda CX-9 Grand Touring, and want to keep the bench seat. Trouble is, a lot of the used cars have dual captains chairs instead. If I could find a second row bench at a junkyard, is it plug and play to retrofit into the second row? Anybody done this, or vice versa?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

SRTopDog said:


> So,
> 
> We are looking for a really low mileage ultra well kept 2019 SEL Premium replacement for our 2012 Mazda CX-9 Grand Touring, and want to keep the bench seat. Trouble is, a lot of the used cars have dual captains chairs instead. If I could find a second row bench at a junkyard, is it plug and play to retrofit into the second row? Anybody done this, or vice versa?
> 
> ...


Not plug and play. Do a search, and you'll find a post all about it.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I did a search on: Bench seat swap and there are at least two threads on the topic.
I’d say to try them and others first, then perhaps searching on other terms.
VW Atlas 2nd row captain chair seat swap?
Bench to Captian Chairs is it possible?


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Chris4789 said:


> I did a search on: Bench seat swap and there are at least two threads on the topic.
> I’d say to try them and others first, then perhaps searching on other terms.
> VW Atlas 2nd row captain chair seat swap?
> Bench to Captian Chairs is it possible?


Thanks....one dealer told me if I had all the donor parts it would work just fine, but I have found a couple thread contributions where they say the seat tracks won't line up and the carpet would need redone...

SB


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

well, you can always just cut slits in the carpet and keep it. The tracks probably just bolt in. I doubt the floor pan is a different stamping, but who knows. I bet you could do it. You would need seatbelts also.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

speed51133! said:


> well, you can always just cut slits in the carpet and keep it. The tracks probably just bolt in. I doubt the floor pan is a different stamping, but who knows. I bet you could do it. You would need seatbelts also.


I have found in a couple different searches that in fact the floor stampings are indeed different to where it would likely preclude this from being done.

SB


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Rear body & floor. Floor & rails.. 2019 volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA


2019 volkswagen Atlas Rear body & floor. Floor & rails. Frm 10/21/2019. Frm 12/11/2017. Front.



www.vwpartswarehouse.com










PILLARS. ROCKER & FLOOR. EXTERIOR TRIM.. 2019 volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA


2019 volkswagen Atlas PILLARS. ROCKER & FLOOR. EXTERIOR TRIM. center. front. lower. rear. upper.



www.vwpartswarehouse.com





Neither the front floor pan nor the rear pan show a different stamping for the two configurations.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

speed51133! said:


> Rear body & floor. Floor & rails.. 2019 volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA
> 
> 
> 2019 volkswagen Atlas Rear body & floor. Floor & rails. Frm 10/21/2019. Frm 12/11/2017. Front.
> ...


Thanks for that....


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> Rear body & floor. Floor & rails.. 2019 volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA
> 
> 
> 2019 volkswagen Atlas Rear body & floor. Floor & rails. Frm 10/21/2019. Frm 12/11/2017. Front.
> ...


 The person who posted it was a VW dealer employee who talked to their mechanics about the possibility. He was told that there was some factory welding done to the floorpan to install brackets or something along those lines and it couldn't be done afterwards? I mean, I guess anything is possible with enough money, but I don't believe it is as simple as getting the seats and correct carpet.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Did you read what I posted? See below as well. Also, what do they call the "carpet"? I cannot find it.






SEATS & TRACKS. REAR SEAT COMPONENTS.. 2019 volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA


2019 volkswagen Atlas SEATS & TRACKS. REAR SEAT COMPONENTS. 10/2017-10/2019. 10/2019-02/2020. 60% side. Inboard. Leatherette. Non-locking. Outboard. Shetland. Split bench seats. W/CLOTH. W/HEATED. W/O cloth. W/O heated.



www.vwpartswarehouse.com


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

The carpet is definitely different between the two. It’s molded around the rails and there is a hard plastic piece in the carpet between the captains chairs. Just because an online parts list doesn’t show any differences doesn’t mean there aren’t any.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> Did you read what I posted? See below as well. Also, what do they call the "carpet"? I cannot find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I read it. The pans could be the same but receive a different treatment on the assembly line with added bracing or welds that would not show up in the parts list. Nobody here can guarantee it won't work, but since someone approached a VW mechanic and had him look into it, I'm inclined to believe that.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

VW Atlas 2nd row captain chair seat swap?


Hey guys, Anyone interested in swapping the 2nd row bench seat with Captain Chairs seating, I have captain seats and would like to change to the bench seat. Let me know. Thanks




www.vwvortex.com





See discussion linked above. Excerpt below. 



> I used to work at a dealership and techs removing wet interiors due to sunroof failure (a lot of cars, including my own) determined that the central floor stampings are different as are weld-in components.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Seems like you have been busy Tim on all the threads and discussion boards posting this. Your only evidence is "some guy said so"? Maybe it is true, but what evidence is there?

Can someone with bench seats post some pics of the floor and where it mounts?
Here are what the captain bases look like








2019 VOLKSWAGEN ATLAS 2nd Row Rear Seat Set Leather Bucket OEM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2019 VOLKSWAGEN ATLAS 2nd Row Rear Seat Set Leather Bucket OEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here is the driver side bench. Looks like the middle rail is in a different location. IF the sheet metal floor is the same, it would line up. I did not see an additional weldament for the floor pan.








2018 VW Atlas Driver Side Rear Seat Assembly | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2018 VW Atlas Driver Side Rear Seat Assembly at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ok, Look at this, the passenger side seat uses the SAME frame for the captain and the bench.





2019 volkswagen Atlas Seat Frame - 3QF885064M | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA


Seat Frame. 2019 volkswagen Atlas. Genuine volkswagen Part - 3QF885064M (3QF-885-064-M, 3QF885064K). Ships from VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA



www.vwpartswarehouse.com





But ok, some guy on some thread said he heard it doesnt work.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> But ok, some guy on some thread said he heard it doesnt work.


I see you edited your post above stating that the carpets were the same. Stop arguing and posting links to parts diagrams and saying all the parts are the same. You are wrong.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I edited it probably 10 seconds after I posted. 

Stop quoting some random guy and show some evidence. I fail to see how parts diagrams SPECIFICALLY showing the passenger captain chair is the SAME FRAME as the bench for the 40% portion makes me wrong.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Rear body & floor. Floor & rails.. 2019 volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA


2019 volkswagen Atlas Rear body & floor. Floor & rails. Frm 10/21/2019. Frm 12/11/2017. Front.



www.vwpartswarehouse.com





possible part number 11 is for the center rail on the driver side bench. Hard to tell, but it is an 11$ part. Would not be hard at all to retrofit if it is needed.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I took some pictures of mine to hopefully show where the rails are and what you'd have to hack up to get them to fit. As you can see, there is a large plastic center trim and that entire area is also raised well above where the rails are recessed into the carpet. The center part is also very hard and I can't press down on it. There is something underneath it to give it support as a step. Its either the floor pan itself or something attached to the carpet.

If you wanted to do it right and replace the carpet, the seams are halfway under the front seats and extend under the third row, so you'd have to remove all six seats, center console, and all lower trim to fit the new carpet. At some point there are diminishing returns.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> I edited it probably 10 seconds after I posted.
> 
> Stop quoting some random guy and show some evidence. I fail to see how parts diagrams SPECIFICALLY showing the passenger captain chair is the SAME FRAME as the bench for the 40% portion makes me wrong.


Since when is a sketch from a parts page proof that there is no difference? I choose to believe the handful of people who looked into it (not just some guy) and were told it wasn't doable. Including a VW dealership employee who asked about doing it to his Atlas. Just because VW doesn't offer a part doesn't mean the part doesn't exist. It may mean they don't sell the part. Like possibly a part that is welded to the floor plan? Why with the 8-9 different threads across two VW sites asking this question, has not a single person done the swap? Is it possible that it can't be done without a major teardown and welding to the factory floor pan? Look, you can feel free to buy the seats, buy the floor rail, buy the carpet and go for it....but I would suggest you go to a VW mechanic yourself and have him confirm it is a straight swap.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

who cares about the sketch. The fact that the parts listing shows the SAME part number and specifically lists the passenger seat frame as THE SAME for captain chairs vs bench seats is telling. No, not the same picture (although it is) but the notes SAY IT IS THE SAME.

There is a different frame for the driver side bench and driver side captain chair. I am not saying 100% it swaps over, I am just looking for hard evidence, not just some guy said so. In my looking, there is evidence they do swap, at least half the bench does.


----------

